# plz help i had af and bfp(updated)



## selina22

im so scared i had faint bfp last cycle on 23rd of april then af showed on 24th so thought was an evap it stoped 3 days ago lasted 6 days normal period clots i had ewcm cd8,9 so did opk and was too strong and early as i have 30 day cycle so did a hpt was + so i have loaded opk and hpt 
why did i have period im scared and have incompetent cervix help x
 



Attached Files:







100_1017.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 76


----------



## kybaby

I had my periods when I had my ectopic pregnancy and I also know a few that had periods and ended up having healthy babies. Good luck hun my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## selina22

thanks im so scared i cant stop crying i just spoke to the doc who told me to test again in a week if its still + then i can go for a scan and if its - then i miscarried im just scared because i thought i was not preggers and now i might be confused and its a long wait till sunday :(


----------



## Odd Socks

maybe what you thought was your period wasn't? i don't think an ectopic would be likely to cause such a strong line on an internet cheapie at about 5 weeks. my ic was about that strong at about 5-6 weeks.
keeping everything crossed for you.
xx


----------



## SBB

I hope it will all be ok hun :hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## selina22

thanks guys im not sure what to think i had what was a normal af lasting 5-6 days with a few clots etc and i wouldnt of known but i did opk and was strong so i know i dont ov till about cd 18 thats y i did a hpt and got pos
i will keep testing and see what happens 
thankyou all x


----------



## willbamom1day

:hugs: hope it all works out :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

They look beautiful! I'm keeping you in my prayers. There is no way I'd be able to wait a full wk to test again though. LOL> I'd be testing every hour to make sure the line wasn't fading!


----------



## selina22

i know im going to test 2moz and every day 
thanks all x


----------



## ButtonJessie

You poor thing, what a long wait that will seem. My fingers are tightly crossed for you. Some people do continue to have periods when hey are preggo though, strange but true.


----------



## selina22

thanks hun
will update x


----------



## Tesharika

Please be ok little bean :hugs:


----------



## selina22

Hi guys thanks for all kind messages 
well i tested this am and it still is strong been like this since sunday we shall see what 2moz brings xxx :hugs: tried to upload pic but keeps saying failed will try again in a bit x


----------



## keepsmiling

any news??xx


----------



## selina22

Hi every 1 
well i went docs yesterday and he sent me for a scan 
they couldn't see any pregnancy in womb
they took bloods and told me to come bake thurs 
it could be and likely i miscarried when i had af
or could be ectopic
or just could be too early for them to see any thing

i will see how bloods look on thurs 

i am still getting very strong + tests same as one i showed you
am confused
but i know i did likely miscarry and would never have known if i didnt test

will update when i get my numbers from blood yesterday she said she would call to tell me
and again on thurs 
thanks guys :(

ps have added pic of mondays hpt and todays hpt x
 



Attached Files:







100_1020.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## selina22

guys sorry i keep going on i am so upset heres another test today not fmu diluted its superdrug make

its as dark as control line here in front of me im going mad 
i started spotting again browny/pink
could it be because of the internal ultrasound 

see this spotting is normal for me in pregnancy i had it with both my others 
but the AF is what worries me 

i called back the epu
waiting for a doc to call me :nope:
 



Attached Files:







100_1024.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## leigh568

That is a very strong line. The spotting could definately be due to the internal ultrasound or, like you say, could just be early pregnancy spotting. FX for you x


----------



## selina22

so why didnt they see anything on scan :(
i think im just trying to fool myself x


----------



## keepsmiling

maye ur not as far as u think n thy cnt c nefin, try n be pos, i no its hard, thinkin of u xx


----------



## selina22

Thankyou x


----------



## jonnanne3

That is a very strong line. I had the same thing happen to me back in October of 08. Unfortunately I did mc. But I found out I was pregnant on CD 8! 3 days after my full, normal period! I had very strong positives on my pregnancy tests too, but my doctor told me that nothing would show on the scan if my levels were under 2000. So with your results, I would ask them to retest again tomorrow or Firday so you can see where they are and then do another scan when they reach 2000. Good luck! :hugs: I hope you get some answers very soon.


----------



## selina22

just got the call my hormone level is 181 what does that mean?
going back 2moz to see if it goes up or down etc
she did say that my lining in the womb is thick so we just have to see what the level is 2moz x thanks guys


----------



## kybaby

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Fingers tightly crossed. That is a really strong positive on the superdrug test. xxx


----------



## selina22

thanks guys xxx


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey hunni, really hope everything works out. will keep my fingers crossed 
x


----------



## Tesharika

assuming you would be about 5 weeks, then hcg levels are normal between 19 and 7340 according to " what to expect when you're expecting"..


----------



## selina22

Tesharika said:


> assuming you would be about 5 weeks, then hcg levels are normal between 19 and 7340 according to " what to expect when you're expecting"..

ah that gives me hope i think everything does know lol

i am going 2moz at 3pm for bloods should get results 2moz evening if not fri morning and then we shall see if my numbers double 
i hope so but we will see 

thanks guys for keeping me positive x :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

oh sweetie, good luck x


----------



## selina22

thank you x


----------



## Tesharika

selina22 said:


> Tesharika said:
> 
> 
> assuming you would be about 5 weeks, then hcg levels are normal between 19 and 7340 according to " what to expect when you're expecting"..
> 
> ah that gives me hope i think everything does know lol
> 
> i am going 2moz at 3pm for bloods should get results 2moz evening if not fri morning and then we shall see if my numbers double
> i hope so but we will see
> 
> thanks guys for keeping me positive x :hugs:Click to expand...

fx that the levels are up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## selina22

thankyou xxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

im in the same boat hun, had af 2 weeks ago was due to ovulate yesterday but only faint line on OPK so did HPT and had BFP but now im worried. im sure well both be fine though congratulations and take things easy. my pics are posted on my last post if you want a look xx


----------



## selina22

hi i know what you mean im so worried but trying to stay positive ive got my second hcg bloods today at 3pm (uk) so hopefully have some answers today if not 2moz morning xx hope everything works out for you too x


----------



## selina22

hun i cant find ur post x


----------



## schnoodle

good luck hun let us know how it goes xx


----------



## selina22

thankyou hoping i get the results in the evening so dont have to wait till 2moz morning xxx


----------



## kybaby

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## selina22

thank u xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Fingers crossed for you hunnie and lots of sticky baby dust!

:dust:


----------



## babesx3

awwww *hugs* must be hard waiting!! ... good luck XX


----------



## selina22

ok just got back now waiting on the results xxx


----------



## schnoodle

good luck hun did they say whenit would be?


----------



## selina22

possibly tonight but most likely 2moz in the morning though i didnt get my last ones till lunch time the next day x thanks for support x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I hope it's a sticky :bfp: for you!


----------



## schnoodle

bless you hun it must be like torture


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hope u ge good news tomot hun, thinkin of u xx


----------



## selina22

hi guys not looking good its now at 113 so has dropped
upset now :(
even worse i have to go back for more because they didnt drop by half so they want to rule out ectopic x
thanks for support x


----------



## babesx3

awww hugs hun!!!! fingers crossed its not ectopic!! XX


----------



## Damita

awww hun :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ButtonJessie

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## schnoodle

oh sweetie xx


----------



## kybaby

Hugs


----------



## selina22

thankyou everyone xxx


----------



## selina22

thankyou for all messages of support i feel better today, i dont think its an ectopic as im in no pain etc but will see what happens with my hcg levels 2moz i also feel that i know longer want to ttc i know i havent been at it long but i have incompetent cervix and this whole experiance made me realise im not ready this whole week i feel i have neglected my 2yr old daughter and want to spend all my time with her, we will start ttc when she starts school so i am no longer ttc i will be wtt but hope you all get your bfp's and those that are expecting i wish you a happy healthy nine months 
love you all xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Big :hugs: hun xxx


----------



## selina22

thankyou xx


----------



## Tesharika

Awwww :hugs: I'm so sorry selina :cry:


----------



## selina22

thanks guys you wouldnt believe my hcg has now gone up nearly doubled as you know was 181 then dropped 113 now up to 200 i have a scan 2moz 8am to rule out ectopic and find out whats going on confused but my story goes on, my body is so wierd xxx


----------



## fein&waiting

i've read on here a few times about vanishing twin syndrome, where, the person is pregnant with twins, one carries on growing, the other doesn't make it and they have the same thing with the HCG drops and rises, and also have what seems like a period. Might be a possibility? good luck with your scan and hope you get the result you want


----------



## Tesharika

I've got my fingers and toes crossed again for you Selina :Hugs:


----------



## selina22

Hi guys thanks so much for your support again no real answers the consultant scaned me instead of sonogragher and said that she cant see ectopic or anything though she thinks i am only 4 weeks and thinks i may of concieved while on my af which is strange but she says happens hence why they cant see anything she said it can be normal in really early pregnancy for hcg levels to drop and then start doubling fast she said theres no point doing bloods again in 48hrs she said to wait till fri morning and then we will do them again they should be over 1000 by then and then ill get scanned again if they drop then we know why etc she said not to be hopefull but we just see what happens with bloods on friday xxx


----------



## kybaby

Keeping my fingers crossed! You have to wait til Friday,you poor thing I know you must be going insane by now with all the waiting.


----------



## schnoodle

good luck hun x


----------



## selina22

thanks girls yes i am going insane but have decided what will be will be 

so no moping around scared to do any thing in case it makes things worse im just going to carry on as normal and when fri comes hopefully be good news if not ill deal with it then

will update keep saying that lol but not sure what else i can say as i dont know myself 

xxx


----------



## ale

selina22 said:


> thanks girls yes i am going insane but have decided what will be will be
> 
> so no moping around scared to do any thing in case it makes things worse im just going to carry on as normal and when fri comes hopefully be good news if not ill deal with it then
> 
> will update keep saying that lol but not sure what else i can say as i dont know myself
> 
> xxx

keep us posted!!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Gosh Selina! Good for you, stay upbeat and carry on with life as much as you can. I hope you get good news on Friday. Xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

god,,, well hope its the news u want hun xx


----------



## selina22

thanks guys xxx


----------



## selina22

Hi sorry just got in as they called and called me in to hospital, they have gone up to 793 but are not progressing normaly should be 1600 she basiclly said its a non viable pregnancy and said i should expect to miscarry within 2 weeks if not i have to go in for a d&c the coincident is as i walked through the door i felt gush went toilet red blood with clots i have to go on monday to make sure they are now finally going down thanks again for support, and i am now wtt xxx
hope your ok xxx


----------



## honey08

sry to hear this selina xxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## madam

so sorry to hear about your situation hunny

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## mimiproud

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------

